# Phrag kovachii pod



## TrueNorth (Mar 5, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how long it takes for a kovachii pod to mature? I'd prefer to sow it before it splits.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 3, 2016)

The pod started to crack open a tiny bit after 70 days, so I sowed it. The seed is good. I can see embryos with a hand lens. The pod was not completely ripe. Some of the seed was dark and loose, while some was green and still attached to the pod. Some interesting observations:

The seed develops from the base of the pod to the top. All the loose seed was in the bottom portion of the pod.

The seed chambers develop at different rates. The first seed chamber was about 1/3 loose seed and 2/3 green seed. the other two chambers were 2/3 loose seed to 1/3 green. 

Thanks to Eliseo for posting information on which medium to use.


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow! Good luck.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 3, 2016)

Good luck and I'm interested in a flask!!! 

David


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes. kovachii matures fast. Also, I have found that Phrags in general are very dependent on temperature for maturation. Hot conditions the mature and split very quickly. 
JC


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 6, 2016)

I have always grown this one warm and the pod was quite close to the lights.

I've noticed the same thing with Masdevallias. Usually they split at around 90 days, but if it's warmer they can split earlier.


----------

